# Saddest Pidgie



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Meet Rooster, he was surrendered to our rescue two days ago after being found on the side of the road. The woman who found him took him to the vet, who determined that his wing was injured some time ago and was healing in the wrong position. He also had a wound on his scalp, which is healing up very well, but has resulted in a bald spot! He has another veterinary appointment with our avian vet on Friday, the soonest they could fit him in. He seems to be in pretty good spirits though! He is wing slapping me whenever I go to change his food or water, and perching, which he wasn't able to do at first. He can't fly, but he can flap. His wing doesn't seem to bother him, and he has a very good appetite and normal looking poop.

I was sad to find out that the Edmonton Wildlife Rehabilitation center no longer takes in Pigeons, which is why the woman who found Rooster called us. Once we're finished our renovations, I am extremely interested in starting up a fund/program especially for the cities needy pigeons. They are wildlife too, and they're just as deserving of proper treatment and rehabilitation as the cities other urban wildlife!

He has very sad looking eyes!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Awe, give Rooster a hug and a kiss for me. He looks like such a sweet pij. What's a little wing slapping anyway.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That bald spot looks like the bone of the skull. If you can, you need to get the skin pulled together over it and sewed back together.

Pidgey


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that you mention it and I went to take another look, I'd have to agree! Friday is the soonest the avian vet can take a look at him, but we'll take him to our other vet tomorrow morning for some basic medical care prior to the avian appointment. We've been putting ointment on it and he doesn't seem bothered by us touching it.


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

He looks to me like,even though he has healed incorrectly,he`s in pain.Do you have pain medication you can give him? Like I said in another thread,there are very few rehabbers that will care for non-protected birds.I do,but there are so many that won`t "waste" their resources for pigeons,English house sparrows,starlings,etc. They all have value in God`s eyes.What a shame.
Teresa Smelser
For The Birds Wildlife Rehab
Montrose,Mi.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

We can't get pain medication without going to the vet, but as I said, he has an appointment with the avian vet on Friday (who will treat whoever we pay him to treat, including pigeons) and will take him to our regular vet tomorrow morning for some temporary relief. 

The Edmonton Rehab Center used to take in Pigeons, and still does take in Sparrows and crows.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pidgey said:


> That bald spot looks like the bone of the skull. If you can, you need to get the skin pulled together over it and sewed back together.
> 
> Pidgey


Doesn't look like there is any skin to pull.


----------



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

you can give him a little children`s Tylenol-about 1/8tsp.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

No, there really isn't. What does a vet do in that situation? Poor little guy, I'm going to call first thing tomorrow to see if the avian vet has had any cancellations.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That little cutie is in great hands, Insomniac!!!

I'm sure he will do just fine with lots of TLC!!

I, too, send gentle healing hugs and scritches!!

We will all look forward to positive updates!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Actually he doesn't look as if he is in pain to me. He has the typical look of a new rescue, that very wary "I have my eye on you...one wrong move and I will slap you.

Cynthia


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

What a little sweetheart! Despite his troubles he looks rather well... goes to show how resilient these like guys can be. Maybe someone could knit him up a little pijie beanie


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Aw - the little guy does have really sad eyes - but I'm sure that will change after a few days in your loving care. They always seem to be able tell when someone has their best interests in mind. Granted, next few days sound like they'll be a bit stressful him (or her), but I'm sure somehow he/she will understand it's to make him/her feel better. I send all my best wishes & positive vibes (along with a few prayers thrown in for good measure  )


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Charis said:


> Doesn't look like there is any skin to pull.


Yeah, I know--they always look that way. A vet will insert closed scissors under the surrounding skin sideways and then open them up to break the fascia. It's pretty common for a cut on the head like that to open up due to the shape and make a wound that heals like what you see. It will be typical of the fascia to tighten back down and then hold the skin in place like that. Without breaking the fascia (a somewhat painless procedure), you wouldn't be able to pull the wound back together. Another thing is that in order to get the skin to actually heal back together, it may be necessary to trim a tad around the edge with scissors. Anyhow, it's a pretty simple thing to do.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It will be interesting to say what your vet says. I found one that had been scalped by a Hawk and my vet recommended leaving it alone. In time, it did fill in.
Let us know.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Umm..I know this isn't the sort of intelligent comment or recommendation you are looking for, but...I think it lookes pretty cute with its little mohawk hairdo...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Has the bird received any medical treatment?*



Insomniac said:


> Meet Rooster, he was surrendered to our rescue two days ago after being found on the side of the road. The woman who found him took him to the vet, who determined that his wing was injured some time ago and was healing in the wrong position. He also had a wound on his scalp, which is healing up very well, but has resulted in a bald spot! He has another veterinary appointment with our avian vet on Friday, the soonest they could fit him in. He seems to be in pretty good spirits though! He is wing slapping me whenever I go to change his food or water, and perching, which he wasn't able to do at first. He can't fly, but he can flap. His wing doesn't seem to bother him, and he has a very good appetite and normal looking poop.
> 
> I was sad to find out that the Edmonton Wildlife Rehabilitation center no longer takes in Pigeons, which is why the woman who found Rooster called us. Once we're finished our renovations, I am extremely interested in starting up a fund/program especially for the cities needy pigeons. They are wildlife too, and they're just as deserving of proper treatment and rehabilitation as the cities other urban wildlife!
> 
> He has very sad looking eyes!


His poop looks green to me and the fact that he cannot fly is often the last symptom of Paratyphoid. The right wing is not carried as high as the left, another sign of the above. You can feel his wing joints for a swollen area which indicates Paratyphoid as well. It certainly would not hurt to treat him for it and at the same time you are treating for at least 3 other common problems, one of which is Coccidiosis. Sulpha drugs are the easiest on the birds system and I would think with a rescue bird, the safer the better. They may already be weak from many other factors.

The head probably will eventually heal. I have seen complete scalpings grow over and heal on their own.

Good luck with him but I would strongly urge you to give him a sulpha drug, follow up with vitamins and after another month or so worm him. 

Bill


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Charis said:


> It will be interesting to say what your vet says. I found one that had been scalped by a Hawk and my vet recommended leaving it alone. In time, it did fill in.
> Let us know.


They often do. They just heal a lot faster and better with help and you don't run the risk of a scar-tissue bald spot which is a handicap in colder temperatures.

Pidgey


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> His poop looks green to me and the fact that he cannot fly is often the last symptom of Paratyphoid. The right wing is not carried as high as the left, another sign of the above. You can feel his wing joints for a swollen area which indicates Paratyphoid as well. It certainly would not hurt to treat him for it and at the same time you are treating for at least 3 other common problems, one of which is Coccidiosis. Sulpha drugs are the easiest on the birds system and I would think with a rescue bird, the safer the better. They may already be weak from many other factors.
> 
> The head probably will eventually heal. I have seen complete scalpings grow over and heal on their own.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, but as I said, he does have an avian vet appointment this week where he'll get all of the care and medication he needs.


----------

